# bad weather=fish



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't know about you, but I love having a spillway near by. It turns bad weather days in to good days.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hawgs man!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

those are some nice fish but i just wanna say love greatful dead


----------

